# Emperor Scorpion Babies w/pics



## shotcaller88 (Jun 29, 2007)

I picked up 2 Emperor Scorpions in late February. They were both female. I picked the fattest/most aggressive of the bunch. About a month ago, the slightly larger female ate the other. 
It was an unpleasant discovery. I was showing my cousin with a blacklight. I lifted the hide where the second scorpion was. It wasn't pretty...neon yellow remnants. 

Anyway, Monday night I peaked into the little cave and noticed some white stuff. At first I figured maybe she was molting. I have yet to see a scorpion molt. Then I saw the babies. I count maybe 13-15.


----------



## HufnPuf (Jun 30, 2007)

not a bad trade-off considering... 

i love how the babies look-fat little buggers they are! look like lil pudgy ghosts!

i never thought i would say this of an arachnid, but they are damn cute.

congrats!


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 30, 2007)

not an insect. Arachnid. 8 legs see


----------



## HufnPuf (Jun 30, 2007)

right you are abyss...forgive the noobiness of my post...i should know this!


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jun 30, 2007)

you are forgiven.......IF you can....ohh never mind whatever... insect arachnid it's there all BUGS


----------



## HufnPuf (Jun 30, 2007)

post fixed...done and DONE!


----------



## Bayushi (Jun 30, 2007)

congrats on the brood.  i counted 14 , but admittedly it was a quick count and doing so from a pic always comes out wrong.


----------

